# BC. to Increase Minimum Wage



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

At $8.00 hour,, ($6 hour for the first 500 hrs for new workers), BC curently has the lowest minimum wage in Canada, but Christy Clark, the new BC premier has announced that it will be gradually going up, first to $8.75 on May 1st, then to 
$9.50 on Nov 1st, then finally to $10.25 in May 2012. The $6.00 pr hr for new workers will also be eliminated. However, because they also earn tip money, increases for liquor servers are only going to $8.50, then $8.75, then cap at $9.00. It is feared that because alot of people who currently make more than minimum wage, like $9-$9.50 hr, will be laidoff because the employer won't be able to pay $10.25 hr, and the marketplace can't support price increases. And what about people who might have started at the $8 minimum wage, but now have several years experience at a store, and as a result, now make $10 pr hr , but in May 2012 will be on par with a new hire with no experiance, because in alot of cases, its not like the business can afford to pay them $14 pr hr, especially in this economy. Alot of business's won't be hiring new workers, and /or not giving raises. Overall, its just a political move by a new premier, because she knows that sooner or later she will face an election, because she was elected by the party members, not the general voting public, because the old premier quit do to his unpopular leadership..


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

That's good to hear


----------

